# Pokemon Platinum Confirmed!



## CockroachMan (May 15, 2008)

The official website is up! Apparently it's the same game with one new Pokemon.. kinda like Pokemon Yellow was.. should be out in Japan in this fall. 

website:  http://www.pokemon.co.jp/special/platinum/02.html


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2008)

Mmm maybe I'll play it instead of replaying Pearl/Diamond but I'm sure the Poke nuts will jump on it as soon as it is released in their language.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 15, 2008)

Aren't they sort of... out of names now? What could they possible call the next two in the series?


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 15, 2008)

At last. I'm not a pokenut, but I'd decided to wait for the "cousin" to Diamond and Pearl, so I _will_ be playing this when I get the chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope the very next Pkmn RPG wont have versions and be more like a portable MMORPG.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 15, 2008)

OMG if this was the early 90's i would be umped for a new pokemon game!


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2008)

Pokemon Marble & Slate?

I wouldn't mind Good & Evil.  Two games, probably the same map (but with a few different areas each), same plot but some different dialogue and you can choose if you are good or bad.


----------



## pasc (May 15, 2008)

F-zero would be fine by me, or a good action rpg with coop online, but please for the sake of it no more of this *begs*.

I mean, come on - even DQM has more effort putten into than this.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 15, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Aren't they sort of... out of names now? What could they possible call the next two in the series?



Pokemon Cheese and Ham!
And the special Pokemon Bacon!

I'm skipping this one.. 

One pokemon per handheld is enough for me


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 15, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> ...Apparently it's the same game with one new Pokemon....








Yeah, I guess I didn't think it through. I forgot they always do a version a year later that combines the two previous games. Here I was thinkin' we'd get a new Pokemon RPG. Wonder if we're gonna have to wait for DS2 for a new one, or if we'll actually see another true Pokemon RPG on this gen of DS.


----------



## Upperleft (May 15, 2008)

awww.. i wanted a gold and silver remake


----------



## Spikey (May 15, 2008)

Gold and Silver Remakes are next, probably. Expect it next year... in Japan.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 15, 2008)

Well shit, I actually wanted something new and jazzy for the pokemon series! But all they have to do is release the same game with the name "pokemon shit biscuits" and everyone goes crazy and buys it!


----------



## gaboumafou (May 15, 2008)

My D/P save got erased in the middle of a game, and I didn't want to start it over. At least this "new" version will motivate me to restart!


----------



## Urza (May 15, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Apparently it's the same game with one new Pokemon.. kinda like Pokemon Yellow was..


Pokemon Yellow didn't have any new Pokemon.


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Well shit, I actually wanted something new and jazzy for the pokemon series! But all they have to do is release the same game with the name "pokemon shit biscuits" and everyone goes crazy and buys it!


Pokemon - Gotta Bleed It Dry!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 15, 2008)

Sigh... I knew it....


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2008)

There's always Pokemon HRTH & Grog!
But I guess they might go for Pokemon Poop & Pee (Wee might get the nintendo customer confused...)


----------



## Szyslak (May 15, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Aren't they sort of... out of names now? What could they possible call the next two in the series?


Pokemon Osmium & Iridium kinda rolls off the tongue, don't ya think? 

Or you could fuse together Pokemon Lead and Pokemon Zinc in a nuclear reaction and get Pokemon Ununbium.  You load the game and it disappears in less than a second.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 15, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)

Pokemon Strontium FTW!

Mutant Pokemon ... oh, wait ...


----------



## JPH (May 15, 2008)

Eh, I don't care for this.
Nor did I care for the Pokemon Emerald.
One new Pokemon? Get real.

They're releasing a recycled game that everyone has played.

I hope this game fails miserably...though I do kind of doubt it will, with all the nine year olds 
being tricked into getting it.


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2008)

deufeufeu said:
			
		

> There's always Pokemon HRTH & Grog!


I'd buy them, maybe Grog could come with grog?


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 15, 2008)

I remember being much younger and getting Pokemon Red and Blue for Christmas and thinking, "WTF, they're the same game?".  Then I got Yellow and more "WTF's" ensued.


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

Pokemon Opium edition?


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2008)

Damn you CockroachMan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, I don't mind playing it.
I wonder, what would origin form Giratina look like if you play it with Diamond/Pearl games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just like normal?


----------



## Beware (May 15, 2008)

I don't see why everyone is so upset about another version of D/P.  For every generation there is two released at first and a third about one year later.  Although, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense considering Nintendo supposedly trademarked the name Pokemon Opal...

And as far as G/S/C remake, they also supposedly trademarked the names Pokemon Dawn and Dusk, but with this recent announcement those are probably bunk as well.


----------



## MaHe (May 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And neither did Crystal and Emerald. He probably meant that there are more Pokemon _possible_ to catch.


----------



## superrob (May 15, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> The official website is up! Apparently it's the same game with one new Pokemon.. kinda like Pokemon Yellow was.. should be out in Japan in this fall.
> 
> website:  http://www.pokemon.co.jp/special/platinum/02.html


Please let it have the Awesome following pikachu feature like Pokemon Yellow had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I loved that feature it was like not being alone in the game


----------



## Nottulys (May 15, 2008)

Pokemon MJ Green and Pokemon Coke White are next....and the main character is a junkie that steals for his fix....kinda like Dark Collisium or whatever that GC game was called


----------



## science (May 15, 2008)

Shit, that new form of Giratina is freaking looking... he looks like an Insanity Pepper


----------



## Linkiboy (May 15, 2008)

Pokemon Topaz, Pokemon Opal

I wouldn't be surprised if those two names were next.


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it will that was just to coincide with the series.  Would be nice if you could choose one to follow.


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

i thorght this was a joke or a chinese knockoff at first.


----------



## Urza (May 16, 2008)




----------



## CockroachMan (May 16, 2008)

You gave me a new reason to play Pokemon Yellow


----------



## superrob (May 16, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> You gave me a new reason to play Pokemon Yellow


How do you access that O.o?


----------



## Urza (May 16, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> How do you access that O.o?


Talk the the surfer guy near Saffron City with a Pikachu that knows surf (only way to get it without cheating was through Pokemon Stadium).


----------



## arctic_flame (May 16, 2008)

I'm awesome at the surfing minigame


----------



## silent sniper (May 16, 2008)

hmmm........ maybe I'll download this one. So, what, Giratina is a f*cked up worm now?


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

Pokemon is getting old for me now. It was a decent RPG for the GB then when G/S came out I was like "Holy Shit" because they stuffed it with features like the radio and the clock and being able to go to the original country place thing.

Then R/S came out and ... It was like the same but with less features except dive and more pokemon...Then FR/LG came and remade Red and blue with some island bullshit....  then D/P came out and it was the same with...zzz... with reborn features and more pokemon...

The battle system hasn't changed much at all. Im still playing with a MENU!


----------



## Awdofgum (May 16, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Aren't they sort of... out of names now? What could they possible call the next two in the series?



Yeah they are pretty much out of names... but more importantly they are out of pokemon.


----------



## Spikey (May 16, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's the only way to get one without cheating NOW. Back then there was also like a Pokemon Expo thing that went around to malls. Luckily, I live somewhat close to King of Prussia Mall, which is a fairly large mall, so it had it a few times. Once I went to one to get Mew. And later when I had yellow one came around again and they would teach your Pikachu surf. Good times...


----------



## armagedalbeebop (May 16, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg not only its a surfing pikachu but also a backwards surfing pikachu,
just awesome!


----------



## Awdofgum (May 16, 2008)

armagedalbeebop said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The waves just haven't broken on him so all pikachu does is let them go under him.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (May 16, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> armagedalbeebop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lies! its a backward surfing pikachu i say!


----------



## Narin (May 16, 2008)

Pikachu..surfing? o.o I thought electricity and water don't mix


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Pokemon is getting old for me now. It was a decent RPG for the GB then when G/S came out I was like "Holy Shit" because they stuffed it with features like the radio and the clock and being able to go to the original country place thing.
> 
> Then R/S came out and ... It was like the same but with less features except dive and more pokemon...Then FR/LG came and remade Red and blue with some island bullshit....  then D/P came out and it was the same with...zzz... with reborn features and more pokemon...
> 
> The battle system hasn't changed much at all. Im still playing with a MENU!



same here, i used to be a pokefreak when it first came out, used to know ever pokemon back then, now it's meh.


----------



## Salamantis (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, Pokemon is really getting old. It's always the same thing with a tweaked story and new pokemans.


----------



## Narin (May 16, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Yeah, Pokemon is really getting old. It's always the same thing with a tweaked story and new pokemans.


How about a pkemon game where your a deranged pokemon hunter with a various assortment of weapons and need to eradicate pokemon while watching out and dodging their special attacks.


----------



## DarkCamui (May 16, 2008)

I were a hardcore Pokémon gamer when Blue & Red came out, knew all names of the 151 Pokémon, even bought a Game Genie adapter for 5$ just to get Mew lol (Worked with getting Celebi as well). Played Gold & Silver a lot too, even imported Gold & Silver from US when it came out due to it would take 6 more months for it to come out in Europe. Tried some Pokémon for GBA. DS I just played for about 1 hour. By the way I did watch the first three Pokémon seasons as well and the 4 first movies but then it got too much.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 16, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Yeah, Pokemon is really getting old. It's always the same thing with a tweaked story and new pokemans.



If it ever goes completely 3D with a giant map, than it will be completely new. Almost like a 3D Pokemon sandbox game.


----------



## jalaneme (May 16, 2008)

DarkCamui said:
			
		

> I were a hardcore Pokémon gamer when Blue & Red came out, knew all names of the 151 Pokémon, even bought a Game Genie adapter for 5$ just to get Mew lol (Worked with getting Celebi as well). Played Gold & Silver a lot too, even imported Gold & Silver from US when it came out due to it would take 6 more months for it to come out in Europe. Tried some Pokémon for GBA. DS I just played for about 1 hour. By the way I did watch the first three Pokémon seasons as well and the 4 first movies but then it got too much.
> 
> ditto, although i played pokemon ruby to death, completed diamond but didn't complete the pokedex, unlocked all the rare pokemon with my good old action replay and wouldn't miss a pokemon tv show either.
> 
> QUOTE(awdofgum @ May 16 2008, 10:44 PM) If it ever goes completely 3D with a giant map, than it will be completely new. Almost like a 3D Pokemon sandbox game.




XD grand theft diamond


----------



## Ferrariman (May 16, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Nintendo finally realizes that their cow is getting old and blood is coming out, That should be the way the series ends.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 16, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Pikachu..surfing? o.o I thought electricity and water don't mix


----------



## santorix10 (May 16, 2008)

Oh crap, they've moved to centipede pohkeemanz. *Must. Buy.*


----------



## Trolly (May 17, 2008)

Lolll, that makes me remember the Flying Pikachu card they gave away with Pokemon 2000! In retrospect, how damn weird was that!?
If Nintendo ever re-make Gold and Silver, I would definitely buy it. And I really think if Nintendo created a new Pokemon with a new story (but still Team Rocket, because making all these new teams sucks. I mean Team Galactic, WTF?), but parts of old regions, not necessarily whole regions. Where you revisited places, maybe added a FEW new things, a couple of new mechanics, but essentially the same I think it would be great.

I think what would really help would be moderation. If they didn't add so much, and there were only, say, 30 new Pokemon, a couple of new Gyms and a handful of new places, but most of the game was still composed of old Pokemon and old places and gyms, it would be so much better.
It wouldn't feel like a completely new un-related adventure, but an extension or continuation, with a few new things to explore. They'd have more time to add other things as well.

Sorry for my long-winded ramblings, as I was just thinking as to how my perfect Pokemon game would go, and I had to spill my thoughts.

As for back on topic, I'll probably end up playing this, as it's a Pokemon game and it's another at least decent DS game (and I play anything that's at least decent now to be honest). And Pokemon Platinum is merely a romanised version of the Japanese isn't it? It would still make more sense as well as being plausible to call it Pokemon Opal.

Still, looking forward to see whether they've put in many new features.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 17, 2008)

I want a non turn based 3D combat system with some special combos.


----------



## Urza (May 17, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> I want a non turn based 3D combat system with some special combos.


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Pikachu..surfing? o.o I thought electricity and water don't mix


----------



## Urza (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

>


You sir, win the internets


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 17, 2008)

I've already said my part and for the most part I agree with ferrariman, but why not add a little bit more.  

I've seen people mainly on GameFAQs ask why Gold/Silver deserve to be remade.  The best answers I can come up with are, first game to have the two new types of Dark and Steel, 100 more original creatures as well as a few new evolves, new features like the radio, real-time clock and I think the ability to refight trainers, but I think the one thing that made the game so great was...

"Okay, so I've beaten the Elite Four, now what?  Okay, Surf over here, go through this cave...oh hey, new people, huh.  ...Wait.  Wait, this looks familiar.  ...!  Oh my God.  Oh my fucking God!  Th-this is Kanto!  Holy shit!"  

You go back to the fucking first game's areas!  Talk about a nostalgia power trip.  A whopping sixteen badges to collect in total, as well as taking on "yourself" in Silver Cave or wherever that place was.  And Red/yourself to this date has the highest level of any Trainer you can fight across the four current generations (I believe).  He was like the secret impossible extra boss in your RPGs anymore, fifty billion times harder than the final boss.  

All of that, and G/S didn't have that EV/IV bullshit as well as the screwy Nature system.  Okay, stat randomization I can understand, but now suddenly what you fight determines what your stats are?  And hey, this Pokemon doesn't have the right allocation of stats, throw it away!  You can tell I wasn't one of the people who min-maxed my way through the games, huh?  =P  

The thing about the system that still irks me is that random battles are invisible.  You don't see anything coming and without a Repel, you have no chance to avoid battle without absolutely murdering the monster or attempting to flee--and failing.  Getting through any cave area is just utterly taxing because you fight Zubat and Zubat and fucking ZUBAT over and over again, and it's just irritating as hell.  

And the story, I've already touched on that, but there's no depth at all.  Ohnoes, the world's gunna be destroyed unless you catch superlegendaryofsometype!  Oh yeah, and destroy this one world-domination group while you're at it, huh?  And hey, here's a million different creatures to collect for no reason!  God.  

Now see, this is what I like about PMD, as I've also stated.  There's a story.  Hell, there's even character development that all of the past four generations have lacked!  I mean, in the core games, the only people to really have personality are the bad guys, and everyone else you meet just has a couple of lines and they're through.  Oh yeah, don't forget your rival, who wants to cut your throat in your sleep but doesn't love his Pokeymans enough to beat your kill-anything-that-moves team.  You don't say a word, and your team, all they do is attack and die.  Whoopdy-shit.  

PMD has personality.  Talk to people in town, they have their own personalities and demeanors.  Even fighting is better than the core games.  Getting attacked in eight directions in a monster house has been more nerve-wracking than anything any Trainer has thrown against me.  And recruiting is the best thing ever:  Kill something and it may want to join you!  A lot better than "hope I don't kill the thing and waste about 20 balls trying to catch it" that we've come to know and love.  And, I've come to love long-ranged combat.  See an Ice-type on the other side of the room?  Flamethrower and watch the ball fly over and kill.  Attacks actually affect more than one thing now!  Even the basic Growl will lower the attack of all enemies in a room.  

Bottom line:  The core series is stale and old to me.  Even a fifth generation wouldn't garner enough interest in me to even download.  Sorry, Nintendo.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, in 1998 I remembered collecting those,but then came yugioh washing away the pokemon cards franchise.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 17, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I want a non turn based 3D combat system with some special combos.


That doesn't count beacause it not a Pokemon RPG. But if the battles are like brawl, Sure!


----------



## Supah Eirian (May 20, 2008)

Pokemon Rubidium and Strontium.

Pokemon- Gotta Have More Than You!


----------



## Raestloz (May 24, 2008)

I wonder how many Pokemon will exist in the next few years? 

I mean, you see, about 6 years ago (or maybe 4? I forgot) There are only around 210 Pokemon, now there are almost 450. At least 100 more Pokemon for each generation. As more metals and gems going to be trademarked. more Pokemon are going to be registered in Pokedex. My nephew only knew Dialga and Palkia as legendaries, when I ask him: Do you know what Mew is? Or Mewtwo? How about Zapdos? Have you heard about Suicune? What about Celebi? Or Ho-oH? Maybe Lugia? And he answered me with one word: Nada. 

Then he asked me whether I know about this Pokemon, or another Pokemon and yet another Pokemon, well, forgive him for being a 2nd grader, his pronunciation is very bad, and I never heard of every Pokemon he mentioned, save for Dialga, Palkia, and Lapras
.........................................

Seriously, those Pokemon I mentioned was the best ever was, now no child know about them (here). The world of gaming sure revolve very fast isn't it?

Anyway, personally, I won't take this Platinum. Crystal sure is better than Gold/Silver, but Platinum will not have anything new..... and I haven't finished my Diamond due to lack of interest too....


----------



## DarkRey (May 24, 2008)

i would love to see a pokemon game where all the maps are present( sinnoh,hoen,johto,those islands, and etc) and all the old and new pokemon catchable. 
with a new battle menu. and a new male character, and some side quest to do (like in the anime, the main characters doesnt just go to every city and challenge the gym leaders,but  he helps out people that need help).

im currently replaying pokemon sapphire when i complete gonna move to emarald(not really sure)


----------

